# Applying to Pakistan Med Schols (Self Finance)



## qaswedfr (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi. I was about to send my papers today to Islamabad for the equivalence but i am stuck because on the form it does not say if i have to send them the draft or the money order. I also want to know when i will send these papers for the equivalence do i have to go to the Pakistani embassy here in USA or i simply just have to send them the papers for the equivalence. I have been trying since 2 months to send them everything but i really don't know what i am doing. I will really appreciate if someone will tell me about this who has already sent the papers and knows about the procedure. #confused#confused#confused#confused#confused#confused#confused#confused#angry#angry#angry


----------

